# Tasha in her top



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

My daughter's friends little girl in her top &#128158;


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Just beautiful. Little one looks happy with it too.
Cheers Helen


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Just beautiful. Little one looks happy with it too.
> Cheers Helen


Thank you Helen 💞


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

The top is beautiful, you did a great job, and that little girl in going to be a heart-stealer.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

lil rayma said:


> The top is beautiful, you did a great job, and that little girl in going to be a heart-stealer.


Thank you lil rayma 💞


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

She looks so happy in her sweater.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

luree said:


> She looks so happy in her sweater.


Thank you luree 💞


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful top on a beautiful little girl.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Great top and your design is so pretty. What a beautiful little girl who obviously loves her top. She is all smiles and looks like she is showing it off for the camera. A natural. So cute.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Just lovely, really suits the little angel. I am sure they know it is made with love. Beautiful colour and lovely knitting.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Lovely top. Cute little model.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

scottybearNSW said:


> Beautiful top on a beautiful little girl.


Thank you scottybear 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Cdambro said:


> Great top and your design is so pretty. What a beautiful little girl who obviously loves her top. She is all smiles and looks like she is showing it off for the camera. A natural. So cute.


Thank you Cdambro 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Tashi said:


> Just lovely, really suits the little angel. I am sure they know it is made with love. Beautiful colour and lovely knitting.


Thank you Tashi 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

janis blondel said:


> Lovely top. Cute little model.


Thank you Janis 💞


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

The top and the little one are both beautiful!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Punkin51 said:


> The top and the little one are both beautiful!!!


Thank you Punkin51 💞


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

She is adorable and love the top on her. Very precious.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Katsch said:


> She is adorable and love the top on her. Very precious.


Thank you Kathy 💞


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

So sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

It's beautiful and looks adorable on her!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Naneast said:


> So sweet! :thumbup:


Thank you Naneast 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

lawrencji said:


> It's beautiful and looks adorable on her!


Thank you lawrencji 💞


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

She's a charmer! Oh and the sweater is cute too!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

prairiewmn said:


> She's a charmer! Oh and the sweater is cute too!


Thank you prairiewmn 💞


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh how precious!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Adorable little model, love her top!


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

She's so beautiful, and so is the top!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

No wonder it is said that little girls are made of sugar and spice and everything nice! 
She is SO sweet and the top is absolutely beautiful. Perfect for her.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful, Ros, both knitting and little girl :thumbup:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

She looks very happy with her pretty new top. &#128077;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MrsO said:


> Oh how precious!


Thank you MrsO 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Knittingkitty said:


> Adorable little model, love her top!


Thank you Knittingkitty 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Soprano Knitter said:


> She's so beautiful, and so is the top!


Thank you Soprano Knitter 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Pocahontas said:


> No wonder it is said that little girls are made of sugar and spice and everything nice!
> She is SO sweet and the top is absolutely beautiful. Perfect for her.


Thank you Pocahontas 💞 Natasha is a sweetie pie 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> Beautiful, Ros, both knitting and little girl :thumbup:


Thank you Trish 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

BeverleyBee said:


> She looks very happy with her pretty new top. 👍


Thank you BeverlyBee 💞


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

I agree with the others, lovely model and lovely top.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miri said:


> I agree with the others, lovely model and lovely top.


Thank you Miri 💞


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

The lace pattern you've used is just beautiful and so is that little Princess. Looks like she loves her new top.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Casey47 said:


> The lace pattern you've used is just beautiful and so is that little Princess. Looks like she loves her new top.


Thank you Casey 💞


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh My Goodness. The little top is so beautiful and so is the little model.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Frannyward said:


> Oh My Goodness. The little top is so beautiful and so is the little model.


Thank you Frannyward 💞


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

She is beautiful. This top down has to be the #1 knit of the year. So nice to wear either with tights and a long sleeve shirt under or in the springtime just as a short-sleeved cardigan.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Both are absolutely beautiful,the wee one loves it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

charliesaunt said:


> She is beautiful. This top down has to be the #1 knit of the year. So nice to wear either with tights and a long sleeve shirt under or in the springtime just as a short-sleeved cardigan.


Thank you so much charliesaunt 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kiwiannie said:


> Both are absolutely beautiful,the wee one loves it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you kiwiannie 💞


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Very cute. Beautiful model.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Mitch said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Mitch 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

osagerev said:


> Very cute. Beautiful model.


Thank you osagerev 💞


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Adorable, Ros - Tasha AND her cute top! You have elevated these little sweaters to an art form!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

I think she loves it!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

suehoman said:


> Adorable, Ros - Tasha AND her cute top! You have elevated these little sweaters to an art form!


Thank you so much Sue, that's very kind of you to say 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

NanaMc said:


> I think she loves it!


Thank you NanaMc💞


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Beautiful work, beautiful baby!!! KP has the best!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice, she is so cute. Love the stitch in that second one, thanks for sharing the stitch pattern.


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Natasha is a doll in the lovely sweater you knitted for her....well done RosD


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Beautiful work. The little one is adorable


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Sweet!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

GrammieGail said:


> Beautiful work, beautiful baby!!! KP has the best!!! HUGS...GG


Thank you GrammieGail 💞


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Gorgeous top and lovely little girl.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Mary-Lou said:


> Natasha is a doll in the lovely sweater you knitted for her....well done RosD


Thank you Mary-Lou 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

whitetail said:


> Very nice, she is so cute. Love the stitch in that second one, thanks for sharing the stitch pattern.


Thank you whitetail, you're welcome. Natasha is wearing the same top as the second one pictured 💞


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tweeter said:


> Beautiful work. The little one is adorable


Thank you tweeter 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Kay Knits said:


> Sweet!!


Thank you Kay Knits 💞


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

I almost forgot to look at the sweater I was so entranced with the wee sweetie. Great job!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Gorgeous top and lovely little girl.


Thank you Aunty Sheryl 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

cgcharles said:


> Adorable.


Thank you cgcharles 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

patm said:


> I almost forgot to look at the sweater I was so entranced with the wee sweetie. Great job!


Thank you patm, Natasha is a sweetie 💞


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely. she is checking out the beautiful stitching :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mambo22 said:


> lovely. she is checking out the beautiful stitching :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you mambo22 💞


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

She is darling, top is very pretty and she loves it =)


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

RosD said:


> My daughter's friends little girl in her top 💞


So appreciative of this lovely top! Have her mom keep the top. When she is around 8 yrs old. Try and teach her how to knit. Nice work!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

When doing the lace pattern do you need to add or take away any stitches from the original pattern?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

BARBIE-s said:


> She is darling, top is very pretty and she loves it =)


Thank you BARBIE-s 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sandj said:


> So appreciative of this lovely top! Have her mom keep the top. When she is around 8 yrs old. Try and teach her how to knit. Nice work!


Thank you sandj, sounds like a great idea 💞


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is beautiful and she is a real cutie.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Tasha is adorable and her top is lovely. Nice color, pattern, and knitting.
:thumbup:


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Just beautiful. Little one looks happy with it too.
> Cheers Helen


I agree. Love the leaf pattern you used!


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern. She is so cute&#128120;


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Cute both baby and top :thumbup:


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, more beautiful model.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very cute pictures. Thanks for including the lace pattern 

Robin


----------



## sophianurse (Aug 8, 2013)

Very beautiful!!Love the colour!


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful top. yes, we have seen do many of these but this one is a standout! Beautiful color choice, perfect choice on a decorative stitch and simple buttons all come together to show off what is such a classic/versatile pattern.


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful top. yes, we have seen do many of these but this one is a standout! Beautiful color choice, perfect choice on a decorative stitch and simple buttons all come together to show off what is such a classic/versatile pattern.


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Lovely top. Beautiful model too


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

So sweet little one! The top is gorgeous!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern update, your model is beautiful!!!


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful. Fits a treat.
I think the model is pleased with it too.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

She looks so sweet in her top and by the looks of it she seems to be admiring it for herself (perhaps a knitter or crocheter some day)..It came out beautiful!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Awwww....looks like she likes it! But, of course, why wouldn't she....it's so cute!


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

RosD - Just love the looks of this. Thank you for the instructions. Hope I can use them as well as you did. And your model is the perfect model. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Gorgeous model and the sweater is beautiful. Thanks for the lace pattern too!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

What a precious little model!
Love the dress, color is perfect!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Natasha is adorable, the top is so cute and I love the color!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness she is inspecting your knitting, does that mean she will be a future knitter.  

The pictures are Adorable and so is the little one, oh yeah of course your top-down sweater :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Here's the basic pattern in which you can incorporate the lace pattern or any other pattern into.

Marianna's lazy daisy days designs, free on Ravelry

small newborn, 0-3months, 6months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top

6, 9 & 12 months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-sleeveless-baby-top-6-months--9---12-months


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Swampygirl... I'm pretty new at this whole converting a pattern into something else  I am familiar with the pattern but I am wondering where you actually start the leaf pattern, after you have the 117 stitches? Like in place of the K row, P row at the end?
Thanks


swampygirl said:


> Here's the basic pattern in which you can incorporate the lace pattern or any other pattern into.
> 
> Marianna's lazy daisy days designs, free on Ravelry
> 
> ...


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

She looks very cute in her new top, I think she likes it!! Beautiful work


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Both are lovely.. don't you just love it when you see your items being used.


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Rose,
You out did yourself again. Beautiful sweater and Natasha is adorable. Looks just like my great Grandaughter. She looks very happy with her gift. You are a very special friend to everyone.

Linda


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

I think she likes it! I like it too!


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

MMP... It depends what size you will be knitting.
The Leaf lace pattern is knit in multiples of 10 sts + 1 st.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

lovely top pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it. And love how she is inspecting the stitches, lol.
She is beautiful and the color is perfect for her.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tasha and her top are both beautiful!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

How absolutely adorable! The sweater and the baby.


----------



## Jackyv (Aug 7, 2013)

It really suits her and looks so soft too


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

That top is beautiful and the model is just darling..


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

She certainly looks happy. Beautiful baby and beautiful sweater.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

That little sweety is so cute in her new sweater. 
I copied your leaf stitch pattern.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Ooh she's just the bomb! She's a real natural in her gorgeous new top&#128079;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128522;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mmg said:


> When doing the lace pattern do you need to add or take away any stitches from the original pattern?


For this size 1-3 years the stitch count is correct 161stitches. I didn't have to increase or decrease 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

yona said:


> It is beautiful!


Thank you Yona 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Strickliese said:


> It is beautiful and she is a real cutie.


Thank you Strickliese 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

edithann said:


> Tasha is adorable and her top is lovely. Nice color, pattern, and knitting.
> :thumbup:


Thank you Edie, Tasha is a little darling 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dlclose said:


> I agree. Love the leaf pattern you used!


Thank you Di 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tikva said:


> Thank you for sharing the pattern. She is so cute👸


Thank you tivka, you're welcome 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grannysk said:


> Cute both baby and top :thumbup:


Thank you grannysk 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

aljellie said:


> Beautiful sweater, more beautiful model.


Thank you aljellie 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

String Queen said:


> Very cute pictures. Thanks for including the lace pattern
> 
> Robin


Thank you Robin, you're welcome 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sophianurse said:


> Very beautiful!!Love the colour!


Thank you sophianurse 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

veets said:


> Beautiful top. yes, we have seen do many of these but this one is a standout! Beautiful color choice, perfect choice on a decorative stitch and simple buttons all come together to show off what is such a classic/versatile pattern.


Wow!! Thank you so much veets 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Maltova said:


> Lovely top. Beautiful model too


Thank you Maltover 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

yogandi said:


> So sweet little one! The top is gorgeous!


Thank you yogandi 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

lori2637 said:


> Thanks for the pattern update, your model is beautiful!!!


Thank you lori, you're welcome 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

swampygirl said:


> Beautiful. Fits a treat.
> I think the model is pleased with it too.


Thank you swampygirl, I think Tasha likes it 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jonibee said:


> She looks so sweet in her top and by the looks of it she seems to be admiring it for herself (perhaps a knitter or crocheter some day)..It came out beautiful!


Thank you jonibee 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

NCNeedler said:


> Awwww....looks like she likes it! But, of course, why wouldn't she....it's so cute!


Thank you NCNeedler 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

hilltopper said:


> RosD - Just love the looks of this. Thank you for the instructions. Hope I can use them as well as you did. And your model is the perfect model. Congratulations to you both.


Thank you hilltopper, you're welcome, I'm sure you can and if you need any abbreviations explained please just ask 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

soamaryllis said:


> Gorgeous model and the sweater is beautiful. Thanks for the lace pattern too!


Thank you soamaryllis, you're welcome 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

yorkie1 said:


> What a precious little model!
> Love the dress, color is perfect!


Thank you yorkie1 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ellie RD said:


> Natasha is adorable, the top is so cute and I love the color!!


Thank you Ellie 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Oh my goodness she is inspecting your knitting, does that mean she will be a future knitter.
> 
> The pictures are Adorable and so is the little one, oh yeah of course your top-down sweater :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you grandmann, maybe she will 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

swampygirl said:


> Here's the basic pattern in which you can incorporate the lace pattern or any other pattern into.
> 
> Marianna's lazy daisy days designs, free on Ravelry
> 
> ...


Thank you swampygirl 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

oge designs said:


> She looks very cute in her new top, I think she likes it!! Beautiful work


Thank you oge designs 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

katielm68 said:


> Both are lovely.. don't you just love it when you see your items being used.


Thank you katielm68, yes I do 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Linda Haworth said:


> Rose,
> You out did yourself again. Beautiful sweater and Natasha is adorable. Looks just like my great Grandaughter. She looks very happy with her gift. You are a very special friend to everyone.
> 
> Linda


Thank you so much Linda, that is very kind of you to say. Have a lovely day Linda 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

weimfam said:


> I think she likes it! I like it too!


Thank you weimfam 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jeanette9 said:


> lovely top pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Jeanette 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

LEE1313 said:


> Love it. And love how she is inspecting the stitches, lol.
> She is beautiful and the color is perfect for her.
> Thanks for sharing


Thank you Lee, you're welcome💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

bellestarr12 said:


> Tasha and her top are both beautiful!


Thank you bellestarr 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

bellestarr12 said:


> Tasha and her top are both beautiful!


Thank you bellestarr 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

JeanneHolmes said:


> How absolutely adorable! The sweater and the baby.


Thank you Jeanne 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jackyv said:


> It really suits her and looks so soft too


Thank you Jackyv 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jeanie L said:


> That top is beautiful and the model is just darling..


Thank you Jeanie 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

hajra said:


> Lovely!


Thank you hajra 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

nmclaire said:


> She certainly looks happy. Beautiful baby and beautiful sweater.


Thank you nmclaire 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

nmclaire said:


> She certainly looks happy. Beautiful baby and beautiful sweater.


Thank you nmclaire 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

GrandmaNona said:


> That little sweety is so cute in her new sweater.
> I copied your leaf stitch pattern.


Thank you GrandmaNona, it's a very pretty stitch pattern💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Ooh she's just the bomb! She's a real natural in her gorgeous new top👏👍👍👍😊


Thank you Susan 💞


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful knitting and the model is just toooooooooo cute!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ramram0003 said:


> Beautiful knitting and the model is just toooooooooo cute!!


Thank you ramram 💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Your Natasha looks lovely in her top Ros It's lovely when you see the people you have knitted for wearing the items


----------



## Piperchar (Sep 16, 2014)

Should row 7 start out with a K1 as the other rows? I made a swatch of
the pattern, and when I got to row nine, the pattern got screwed up. Did I do something wrong, or is there indeed a missing K1 on row 7? Thanks!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Your Natasha looks lovely in her top Ros It's lovely when you see the people you have knitted for wearing the items


Thank you Sonja, it is nice to see your knitting being used, doesn't happen often enough 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Piperchar said:


> Should row 7 start out with a K1 as the other rows? I made a swatch of
> the pattern, and when I got to row nine, the pattern got screwed up. Did I do something wrong, or is there indeed a missing K1 on row 7? Thanks!!


At the end of row 7 it says ending last rep with ssk (instead of sk2po)
If that isn't the problem, please send me another message 💞

I will double check for you, I will do a swatch and check it for you 😀👼👼


----------



## Piperchar (Sep 16, 2014)

Yup, I think it is the SSK at the end of the row that I did not see. Thanks for pointing it out!! I will try another swatch.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Piperchar said:


> Yup, I think it is the SSK at the end of the row that I did not see. Thanks for pointing it out!! I will try another swatch.


Thank you 💞


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Ros-Your little Natasha is precious, and such a great model of your beautiful all in ones. All of them are gorgeous! Love the stitches used! The patterns, colors, and your knitting are all lovely! Thanks for sharing! Merry Christmas! : )


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Farmwoman said:


> Ros-Your little Natasha is precious, and such a great model of your beautiful all in ones. All of them are gorgeous! Love the stitches used! The patterns, colors, and your knitting are all lovely! Thanks for sharing! Merry Christmas! : )


Thank you, Natasha is a little darling. You're welcome. Merry Christmas! 🎄💞


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

she is adorable & that sweater so pretty perfect color for her!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

i knit said:


> she is adorable & that sweater so pretty perfect color for her!


Thank you i knit. Her Mum's favourite colour is green. 💞


----------



## emsgram (Jan 27, 2018)

please excuse my ignorance. im a beginner. for the 1-3 yo you followed marianne's all in one until row 27 then went to the other pattern? thank you


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

emsgram said:


> please excuse my ignorance. im a beginner. for the 1-3 yo you followed marianne's all in one until row 27 then went to the other pattern? thank you


I followed Marianna's pattern to Row 42. 
Then I followed the Leaf Patterned Lace stitch pattern, remembering to knit the first and last 5 stitches of each row for the bands. I hope this helps. ????


----------



## emsgram (Jan 27, 2018)

oh it sure does help. thank you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

emsgram said:


> oh it sure does help. thank you.


You're welcome. ????


----------

